# Modding A Vostok



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

I'd like to make up a doxa mod but the seiko bodies I can afford - the standard 7002 - are the wrong shape. How hard would it be to use seiko parts to mod a ministry bodied amphibia?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Hard, hands won't fit out of the box as you've figured. They need to be bushef acording to the right measure. A watchmaker might be able to do it but it's a project I wouldn't try myself...


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

I thought that might be the case. Thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Cant remember if I posted this already. Apologies if I have. Thought I would squeeze it in here. Its well worth seeing. I would love to fit hands like this. :yes:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

This is another well worth seeing. The guy uses a tool to remove the bezel. Not seen one before. I use a case opener and some plastic tape. Look at the closing shots of the watch at the end of the video. Beautiful. :man_in_love:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

luckywatch said:


> The guy uses a tool to remove the bezel. Not seen one before.


I don't think it's a tool intended specifically to remove bezels just some sort of chisel. I actually use the bottle opener of a Swiss army knife :lol:


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> > The guy uses a tool to remove the bezel. Not seen one before.
> ...


It's a bicycle tyre lever... quite a good idea if the hard plastic of the tool doesn't mark the case. But I suspect it would.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

BTW, what sort of hands might fit an Amphibia? I mean, straight as they come with no bushing?


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Kutusov said:


> BTW, what sort of hands might fit an Amphibia? I mean, straight as they come with no bushing?


 None fit that I know off. The hands in the video were a hard job too fit. Read the comments after the video.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

It's Sunday.... do I really have to? I was asking so someone would break it down for me :lol:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Kutusov said:


> It's Sunday.... do I really have to? I was asking so someone would break it down for me :lol:


You are one lazy so and so........................







skip to the end of the video and read the comments.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Oh, ok mummy... :sadwalk:


----------

